# Best emulsion for halogen bulbs and water based ink...for a newbie!



## flyprintsyeah (Nov 20, 2019)

I am a first time screen printer here! 

I am wanting to expose screens using a 500 Watt Halogen Work Light to be used with water based ink and I am looking for emulsion recommendations.

In my very preliminary research I have found Ulano proclaim and Ulano QTX...would those be my best options...or even good options?

I am not printing anything terribly detailed to begin with, just a bold line design with some words. No half tones.

Any advice is appreciated and please ask me anything to clarify...I may or may not know the answer.

Bonus points for help with exposure times!


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

I used to use Ryonets WBP emulsion - although I was using a florescent exposure unit at the time. It worked well for HSA / Green Galaxy inks. 


Terry
http://www.AllegiantGraphics.com
https://www.Facebook.com/AllegiantGraphics
https://www.Instagram.com/AllegiantGraphics
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a DIY, 500 watt halogen exposure unit where the bulb is 20 inches from the Glass surface.


I've had excellent results with Ulano QTX over the past few years. It's a litte more expensive than some of the other SBQ photopolymers but very fast with the halogen light. Excalibur Plastisol Inks.

I do lotsa Halftones on 155 through 230 (Yellow) Screens and lotsa White on Black shirts with 110 & 125 screens. 

Everything's generally coated 1/1 with the sharp side of the Scoop Coater. 



110 (wht) 3:45
125 (wht) 3:15
155 (yellow) 3:00
200 (yellow) 2:45
230 (yellow) 2:00


----------



## shirtspace (Nov 20, 2019)

Ryonet WBP exposes great on a 500w halogen bulb, super cost-effective as well


----------

